# feet veins?



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 2, 2006)

a bit embarrassing to talk about, but i have veins on my feet that stick up.
not pretty at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is there something i can do to hide these better? or anything that will help them at all?
and anybody else that has this same problem?


----------



## user5 (Aug 2, 2006)

veins in your feet are normal! be glad they stick out, cause when the world turns to crap, if your arms get blown off an IV would be a hell of alot more comfortable in your feet than in your neck!


----------



## user5 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just Kidding! lol Just trying to make you smile! :woot2:


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 2, 2006)

I TOTALLY know what you're talking about! I have them too. Unfortunately, there's nothing to do but to accept them


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey! I say embrace them. Better for them to stick out and you know you're living.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess ill get over it haha.
the thing i really hate though is when im wearing sandals (or worse, heels) and have been walking around a lot, because when my feet are tired they look worse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i guess if it gets bad i can put a bit of concealer over them, because sometimes if my feet are tired and start turning red, it starts making the veins look more blue..



and mzcelaneous - i LOVE your signature


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 2, 2006)

i have that too! you can really notice when i wear flats. My friends call me grandma because of that and other reasons (cardigans, knitting, large sunglasses,and many more) 

Maybe when your feet are tired and red,try soaking your feet or do a feet scrub? i know they have all different kinds at bath and body works or the body shop.

I did figure skating for 10 years and my feet got really red and tired so i did a foot scrub then soak after every practice and it helped alot! and it also relaxes you


----------



## VeganChick (Aug 2, 2006)

I was wondering about this the other day too. I wasn't sure if I was too young to have veins start sticking out...But I guess not. Mine don't stick out when I'm resting, but if I've been walking or working a lot then a few stick out. I do have some blue veins popping up on my arms and legs though. They don't stick out, but you can see them. Who knows? And really, anyone who cares that much about whether they can see veins on you or not isn't worth the trouble!


----------



## Katura (Aug 2, 2006)

I've got them...and I think mine are due to the muscles in my feet, I've been dancing since I was three, needless to say I've got strong well-arched feet. They stick out, esp whe nI'm walking aroundalot, but I never give them a second thoguht.






Dont fret!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 
_and mzcelaneous - i LOVE your signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe, that's so funny 'cause I was thinking the same about yours :teehee:


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah unfortuanattly veins popping out in feet and showing are normal and there is nothing you can really do about it. But if you have veins around your ankles or any in your legs they do have injections for that so in any case if your really feeling horrible about it make an appointment at a place that does vein injections and they can tell you wether theyll be able to help you or not but from what i know most doctors wont touch the feet ankles are as close as theyll get.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

i have one shooting up from my foot to my leg in between my ankles, but thankfully its very unnoticable. 

i think maybe one day i'd go for injections, but i dont think i should yet at my young age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless i can get a modeling job, which i'm praying desperately for.

does anybody think maybe some foot massages would help the veins "settle"? or since that stimulates blood flow, do you think it would make it worse?


----------

